# Test Base brew



## Trump40 (Feb 17, 2014)

No experience with Guaiacol yet, but have some on the way. 
Has anyone got any experience with test base @ 200mg/ml??

From what i've seen, if i use GSO as the carrier, i've got to use 10%+of guaiacol.

Maybe something like:
20% BB
2-3% BA
15% GUAIACOLA
test base
GSO

obviously, if someone has made this and it is crippling then its' a shit idea.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 18, 2014)

:banghead:
Maybe i'm dreaming that i can make 200mg hold...
what's realistic?/  
I did 70 but it would crash daily.  so i guess it was more of a suspension?   and that was just eo...


----------

